# Mining Boom: Miner kaufen so viele Grafikkarten, dass sie zum Transport" mehrere komplette Boeing 747" mieten müssen!



## mad-onion (29. Juli 2017)

*Mining Boom: Miner kaufen so viele Grafikkarten, dass sie zum Transport" mehrere komplette Boeing 747" mieten müssen!*

Ja, der Wahnsinn, der Hammer, die absolut ungeschminkte Wahrheit über die Ausmaße der Massenaufkäufe
 von Consumer Grafikkarten für kommerzielles Mining!

Es gibt ja nicht nur die kleinen privaten Miner, die zu Hause oder in er Garage oder im Keller ihrem Basteldrang 
nachgehen und dabei auch noch Geld verdienen, es gibt auch große Firmen, die nur Mining betreiben.
Die einen für sich selbst, die anderen bieten die nötige Infrastruktur in Form von Mega-Miningfarmen zur Miete 
an und verdienen somit Kursunabhängig und relativ Krisensicher ihren Teil.
Letzteres trifft auch auf die Firma Genesis Mining zu, deren CEO gerade erst ein Interview gab, von dem ich euch 
hier berichten wollte... 

Frachtflugzeug"e" voller Consumer-Grafikkarten, die nie einen Enbdverbraucher sehen werden!

Marco Streng, 
der CEO von Genesis Mining erklärte gegenüber Quartz dass Zeit bei der Lieferung der vielen Grafikkarten für das 
Mining eine sehr wichtige Rolle spiele. Sein Unternehmen mietet sogar ganze Boeing 747 (Plural) nur für die Lieferung 
aus Asien an um der vielen neuen Grafikkarten schnellstmöglich habhaft zu werden. 

Die sonst übliche Lieferung per Seefracht verschwende zu viel Zeit und Einnahmen.
Bekäme man so Grafikkarten für Ethereum 10 Tage später, hätte man auch 10 Tage an Mining-Zeit verloren und 
dementsprechend höhere Kosten. Ethereum stand Anfang des Jahres  noch bei einem Preis von etwa 10 US-Dollar. 
Selbst da war das Mining schon lohnenswert. Also ist es kein Wunder daß große Miner den aktuell hohen Kurs nutzen 
wollen - ohne Rücksicht auf die Gamer oder sonstwen.

Was sagt AMD dazu? Lisa Su, CEO von AMD, sagte, man sehe den "elevated demand / erhöhten Absatz" durch Miner von 
Kryptowährungen in den Quartalszahlen.  AMD werde sich weiter auf Gaming konzentrieren und Krypto-Mining nicht als 
langfristigen Faktor für Wachstum berücksichtigen.

Ich persönlich finde, dass dieses Mining Dimensionen angenommen hat, die nach einer funktionierenden Lösung für alle 
Beteiligten geradezu schreien. Die marktverzerrenden Eigenschaften des Mining-Booms treffen die eigentliche Zielgruppe, 
die PC-Spieler sehr hart. Völlig zu Recht haben viele aktuell das Gefühl, den Aufpreis für den Schlamassel zahlen zu sollen, 
was natürlich negative Emnotionen hervorruft. Zwar erholt sich der MArkt momentan wieder etwas, die Preiserhöhungen, 
welche im Einzelfall bis zu 150%+ betrugen, sind zwar noch vorhanden, jedoch größtenteils erträglicher. 
Gestern erst habe ich im Geizhals Preisvergleich eine RX 580 XTR zum beinahe selben Preis wie eine GTX 1070 gesehen.

Dass "mehrere ganze Flugzeuge" voll Grafikkarten an nur "einen einzigen Abnehmer" verkauft werden, macht mich 
fassungslos und beschreibt eindrucksvoll, wei ****egal die eigentliche Zielgruppe den Herstellern ist, der kurzfristige 
Gewinn ist ihnen wichtiger als ihre Reputation und die langfristige Kundenbindung.  
Welche Firmen das sind, sieht man ja sehr gut an der Lieferbarkeit diverser Modelle. 

Quelle: Quartz


----------



## Skrondgar (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Mining Boom: Miner kaufen so viele Grafikkarten, dass sie zum Transport" mehrere komplette Boeing 747" mieten müssen!*

Tja, dann leider keine Graka für Euch  Oder zahlt halt 800€ oder mehr für Spitzenmodelle


----------



## cryon1c (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Mining Boom: Miner kaufen so viele Grafikkarten, dass sie zum Transport" mehrere komplette Boeing 747" mieten müssen!*

Also dem Hersteller ist es egal, er verkauft Grafikkarten an alle. Sowohl Nvidia als auch AMD liefern die Karten an alle und die höchsten Gewinne werfen die Prosumer-Karten ab, nicht die Gamermodelle.
Glaub mir, die freuen sich wenn sie neue Großabnehmer finden. Und das ist gut so. 
Ist zwar für nen Gamer etwas meh, aber es gibt noch genug Modelle auf dem Markt die passen und die Preise sind für einige Modelle nur leicht hochgegangen (gerade die 1080Ti war sehr lange sehr gut verfügbar und auch preislich angenehm).

Gelitten hat nur die untere Mittelklasse, später dann auch die 1070 n wenig.


----------



## RubySoho (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Mining Boom: Miner kaufen so viele Grafikkarten, dass sie zum Transport" mehrere komplette Boeing 747" mieten müssen!*

Polaris & Pascal: Miner mieten Boeing 747 fur Grafikkartenlieferungen

Gabs gestern schon auf der main...


----------



## 0ssi (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Mining Boom: Miner kaufen so viele Grafikkarten, dass sie zum Transport" mehrere komplette Boeing 747" mieten müssen!*

Ethereum Price - Mobile Friendly Price of Ether

Also der Kurs vor ca. 2 Wochen auf unter 140$ gefallen ist dachte ich das wars und der ganze Spuk ist vorbei aber dann er sich wieder bei 200$ stabilisiert.


----------



## AndreasDeitmann (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Mining Boom: Miner kaufen so viele Grafikkarten, dass sie zum Transport" mehrere komplette Boeing 747" mieten müssen!*

Leute schaut euch mal den Chart an ... das ist doch nix weiter als einen gigantische Blase. Wartet noch 3 Monate bis sie platzt dann gibts auch wieder Karten


----------



## Cinnayum (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Mining Boom: Miner kaufen so viele Grafikkarten, dass sie zum Transport" mehrere komplette Boeing 747" mieten müssen!*

1. Willkommen im Kapitalismus

und 

2. Wie weit ist es mit der dominanten Spezies auf diesem Planeten gekommen, wenn man zur Gewinnung auf willkürliche Weise errechneter Zahlen in irgendwelchen Datenspeichern, sinnlos Energie verballert und die Umwelt zerstört...?

AMD / Nvidia können vermutlich nicht beeinflussen, an wen die Dritthersteller ihre gelieferten Chips am Ende verschachern.


----------



## wuselsurfer (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Mining Boom: Miner kaufen so viele Grafikkarten, dass sie zum Transport" mehrere komplette Boeing 747" mieten müssen!*

Wieviel Säcke Reis sind in der Kiste umgefallen?


----------



## commodore128d (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Mining Boom: Miner kaufen so viele Grafikkarten, dass sie zum Transport" mehrere komplette Boeing 747" mieten müssen!*

Naja, immerhin kommt so unsre Gute Alte 747 zu Aufträgen...
Die Miner könnten ja glatt noch ein paar von Boeing bestellen, schaden könnte es dem 747 Programm ja nicht...^^


----------



## JustSayNoAT (20. September 2017)

*AW: Mining Boom: Miner kaufen so viele Grafikkarten, dass sie zum Transport" mehrere komplette Boeing 747" mieten müssen!*

Ich warte noch ein bisschen, dann kann ich mir auch mal was leisten. Tja, den neuen Gaming PC muss ich wohl auf nächstes Weihnachten verschieben... Sad Life.


----------



## AndreasDeitmann (16. November 2018)

*AW: Mining Boom: Miner kaufen so viele Grafikkarten, dass sie zum Transport" mehrere komplette Boeing 747" mieten müssen!*

Vorhersage bestätigt.


----------



## Adi1 (23. November 2018)

*AW: Mining Boom: Miner kaufen so viele Grafikkarten, dass sie zum Transport" mehrere komplette Boeing 747" mieten müssen!*

Jetzt geht es wohl abwärts mit dieser Scheinwährung,

ist auch kein Wunder,

wenn die Ersten jetzt mal die Kohle mitnehmen,

und sich die Eier in der Karibik schaukeln.


----------



## etar (24. November 2018)

*AW: Mining Boom: Miner kaufen so viele Grafikkarten, dass sie zum Transport" mehrere komplette Boeing 747" mieten müssen!*



AndreasDeitmann schrieb:


> Vorhersage bestätigt.



Du meinst wohl deine Vorhersage hatte sich nicht bestätigt 



AndreasDeitmann schrieb:


> Leute schaut euch mal den Chart an ... das ist doch nix weiter als einen gigantische Blase. Wartet noch 3 Monate bis sie platzt dann gibts auch wieder Karten
> 
> 29.07.2017, 23:56



Mit deinen 3 Monaten warst du voll daneben, kurz danach ging’s erst so richtig ins extreme mit dem Bitcoin und Ether wenn man sich den Chart nochmal anschaut. Zu der Zeit wars echt schlecht eine Grafikarte zu kaufen ^^.

Ich glaub nicht das der Spaß schon aufhört. Erst wenn das Ding auf 0 ist und das System dahinter zusammenbricht. Wenn man sich den Chart mal anschaut steht ein Bitcoin ca. bei 4350$ . Vor 2 Jahren war er gerade mal 735$, ist also immernoch ein Vielfaches mehr Wert. Bei Ethereum das gleiche, 125$ zu 9$.

Das wurde durch die Masse hochgehypet und gekauft und wenns teurer wurde und in alle Munde war wurde es noch mehr gekauft. Bis es irgendwann Crasht und wieder auf einen gesunden Preis fällt. Die Leute die mit Aktien und Krypto wirklich Geld verdienen kaufen genau anders rum, die kaufen wenn’s in einem Tief ist und verkaufen es später wieder wenn’s gehypet wird und der Preis extrem hoch ist. 

Ich hab mit Bitcoins und so ein Kram aber nichts am Hut, besitze keine.


----------



## Redbull0329 (25. November 2018)

*AW: Mining Boom: Miner kaufen so viele Grafikkarten, dass sie zum Transport" mehrere komplette Boeing 747" mieten müssen!*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Jetzt geht es wohl abwärts mit dieser Scheinwährung,
> 
> ist auch kein Wunder,
> 
> ...



HODL!


----------

